# 바로



## eggsarepurple

Hi guys! I'm new to the forum. I've got a few questions to ask:

I'm stuck with "바로". What's it's meaning (with effect/ immediately?) and usage in daily conversations? (I hear them all the time)


----------



## ilydork

바로 = immediately, soon [syn: 곧]
You're right - it's used frequently, just like how in English you might say "I'll be right back."
Here are a few examples..

- 바로 갔다 올께. I'll be right back.
- 내 연필 바로 돌려줘야되. You need to give me back my pencil [right away/as soon as you're done]


----------



## renoirbleu

PLUS, it also has another meaning as "exactly, the very ...".

you may refer the the definition in the Korean dictionary.

*바로*2 [부사 adv.] 


_1._비뚤어지거나 굽은 데가 없이 곧게. right, straight; righteous; for example: 이 길로 바로 가세요. _go straight this road._
_2._거짓이나 꾸밈없이 있는 그대로. without faking or adding, as it shows; exactly; for example: 이게 바로 내가 원하던 거야. 
_this is exactly what I wanted._
I also correct the sentences given above:


> - 바로 갔다 올께.-> 게 I'll be right back.
> - 내 연필 바로 돌려줘야되. -> 돼 _*(when it comes in the end of the phrase, it's always 돼)*_ You need to give me back my pencil [right away/as soon as you're done]


----------

